# Japanese Attack on Darwin



## Micdrow (Dec 6, 2007)

Inquiry Report on the Japanese Attack on Darwin on 19th Febuary 1942 compiled from the Australian Archives.


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 6, 2007)

Damn it. I couldn't get it to work!


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 6, 2007)

Wildcat said:


> Damn it. I couldn't get it to work!



Humm, wierd I just opened it.


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 6, 2007)

Hmm, I think I'm having troubles with Acrobat reader...


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 6, 2007)

Wildcat said:


> Hmm, I think I'm having troubles with Acrobat reader...



Humm, I couldnt tell you. Its made the same way Ive made all the other ones. Maybe some one else can tell us if they can open it.


----------



## Glider (Dec 6, 2007)

Looks like a decent report, certainly not a cover up


----------



## Heinz (Dec 12, 2007)

thanks micdrow.

My grandfather was there when that happened!


----------

